# Érdekes emberek



## Éleskés (2014 Január 5)

Különleges képességű emberek élnek közöttünk. Tárgyakat mozgatnak, jövőbe látnak, információt továbbítanak, szellemekkel beszélgetnek, lehetetlen gyógyításokra képesek, nem esznek időtlen idők óta. Olyan dolgokra képesek, amelyek a fizika és a biológia törvényeivel évszázadok óta nem megmagyarázhatóak. 

Ismertek ilyen embereket?
Persze, a leghíresebb a kanálhajlítgató Uri Geller, aki a vagyonát, úgy mondják, a kanadai kormánytól kapta. Repülőgépen ülve, redőnnyel letakart ablakok mellett, kanada ősvadonjai felett repülve bemondogatta, hogy épp milyen természeti kincs van alattuk. A gép persze oda-vissza keringett, keresztbe repült a már meglátogatott terület fölött, hogy az információkat pontosítsák, illetve a hibákat kiszűrjék. Azt, hogy éppen hol járnak, csak a pilóta tudta és az útvonal rögzítőt összekötötték azzal a mikrofonnal, amibe Geller az infókat diktálta. Ezen infók alapján a kanadai kormány úgy találta, hogy Geller megérdemli a fárasztó munkája árát.
Mégiscsak egyszerűbb célzott helyekre odaküldeni a geológusokat egy Eötvös-ingával, mint találomra keresgélni.

A másik Gyurcsók úr, aki a TV-n keresztül véghezvitt gyógyításairól híresült el. Akármit is csinált, az nem volt semmi, hogy csak úgy, pillanatok alatt meg tudott gyógyítani ismeretleneket. Róla csak annyit, hogy mi, a párommal ezt a műsort nem tudtuk nézni, mert az energiánkat pillanatok alatt leszívta és mehettünk az ágyba aludni. Válámi van benne! Azt is mesélik pletyka szinten, hogy ő egyik napról a másikra meggazdagodott, de végül a szokatlan idegi terhelés miatt az italba menekült. Mindenesetre egy ideje nem hallani róla.

Ti ismertek ilyen embereket?


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 11)

Kedves Éleskés!

Gyurcsók úrral kapcsolatban:
Aki szívből és igazán segítő/gyógyító szándékkal teszi a dolgát, annak nem kerül szokatlan idegi megterhelésbe a tevékenysége, mert pontosan úgy végzi mindazt, hogy tekintettel van másokra is, a saját egészségére is!= Nem merül ki idegileg, és nem meríti le mások energiáit, mint ahogy Önök azt megélték. Egyébként nagyon sokan emlegetik, mint a kuruzslás példájaként, épp ezért inkább romboló volt a tevékenysége, mint hasznos, mármint ami a valóban energia gyógyászattal foglalkozók hitelességét illeti.
Aki pedig visszaél, előbb utóbb bajba kergeti magát...

Igen, különleges emberek, rendkívüli képességekkel, akiknek úgy örülök, hogy mint ékkövek kerültek életembe:
Ismerek dietetikust, aki a Nők Lapja Cafe-n is tevékenykedett, lehet újra megtalálható ott.
Ismerek csontkovácsot, akit ha kell, éjjel hívnak a Bp.-i Honvéd Kórházból, hogy nyílt töréseshez azonnal jöjjön, "mellesleg" rendkívüli képességekkel rendelkezik.
Körülöttünk élnek, úgy mint "egyszerű emberek" mégis szívükből adnak, szívesen! Hála Istennek!


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 15)

Ezt az alábbi hírt ugyan a neten találtam; de az orvos, akiről szó van benne, igazán megérdemli a figyelmet:
http://zacc.cafeblog.hu/2014/01/15/22-eve-az-utcakat-jarja-hajlektalanokat-gyogyit-ingyen-video/


----------



## Éleskés (2014 Január 16)

Tudod, én felajánlottam a természetgyógyász segítségemet egy hajléktalan szállónak. Azt mondták, hogy majd levélben értesítenek, mikor mehetek. Ennek már jó ideje. Úgy tűnik, hogy a hajéktalanokat nonprofit segítők is kezdenek bunkók lenni. Ahelyett, hogy megírnák, hogy nem tartunk igényt a szolgálatára, nem válaszolnak. Majd csak észreveszem! 
Észrevettem.


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 16)

Kedves Éleskés!

Amennyiben nincs ellene kifogásod, én is tegeződve válaszolok.
Örülök, hogy szeretettel kívánsz tenni másokért, de sajnos úgy tűnik, arra fogadó készségnek is lennie kell... ezzel én is hasonlóképp jártam, egy részét az erre vonatkozó leveleimnek Eléd tárom, nem kamu, amiről beszélek. Azt tapasztaltam, a nyitottság nincs meg nálunk erre.
DE: örülök, hogy ilyen remek emberre találhattam személyedben, aki nagyszerűen ráérez arra, hogy segítségre szorulnának körülötte! A segítség felajánlást viszont nem mindenki tudja elfogadni, akár büszkeségből, akár háttérben összefűződő anyagi okokból... annak ellenére, hogy a rászorulók igenis igénybe vennék, szívből tudnának örülni Neked!


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 25)

Úgy vélem eléggé megoszlik az emberek véleménye Drunvalo Melchizedek-ről is. 
Az élet virágának és a szakrális geometria oktatásának szentelte magát hosszú évek óta, emellett persze könyveket írt, tanfolyamokat tart; fiatal felnőtt éveiben járta a Föld szakrális pontjait tisztításuk végett(egy kb. 30 fős társasággal együtt).
Az eredete sem hagyományos, az oktatása is rendhagyó volt; de aki ezekkel tisztában van, már kikövetkeztethető, nem akárkiről van szó, és nem az "ecserin" vette a tudását...


----------



## Éleskés (2014 Április 13)

phoenyx írta:


> Kedves Éleskés!
> 
> Amennyiben nincs ellene kifogásod, én is tegeződve válaszolok.
> Örülök, hogy szeretettel kívánsz tenni másokért, de sajnos úgy tűnik, arra fogadó készségnek is lennie kell... ezzel én is hasonlóképp jártam, egy részét az erre vonatkozó leveleimnek Eléd tárom, nem kamu, amiről beszélek. Azt tapasztaltam, a nyitottság nincs meg nálunk erre.
> DE: örülök, hogy ilyen remek emberre találhattam személyedben, aki nagyszerűen ráérez arra, hogy segítségre szorulnának körülötte! A segítség felajánlást viszont nem mindenki tudja elfogadni, akár büszkeségből, akár háttérben összefűződő anyagi okokból... annak ellenére, hogy a rászorulók igenis igénybe vennék, szívből tudnának örülni Neked!


Végül észrevették ők is a hibájukat. Visszahívtak. Ott vagyok, teszem a dolgomat.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Április 13)

http://faceportal.hu/rakos-betegeket-gyogyit-egy-8-eves-kislany-egyetlen-erintessel/


 
*Édesapja elmondása szerint a 8 éves Alani egyetlen érintése képes meggyógyítani az ízületi gyulladást, a rákot, sőt még a HIV-et is.*

“Alani egyáltalán nem csodagyerek, csak egy átlagos kislány szuperképességek nélkül” – kezdi a lelkipásztor édesapa, Adauto Santos, amikor lánya csodatételeiről kérdezik, majd hozzáteszi: a csodákat egytől egyig Jézus hajtja végre, kislánya csupán az eszköz mindehhez.


----------



## Éleskés (2014 Április 13)

vandorcsillag írta:


> http://faceportal.hu/rakos-betegeket-gyogyit-egy-8-eves-kislany-egyetlen-erintessel/
> Csatolás megtekintése 1192623
> *Édesapja elmondása szerint a 8 éves Alani egyetlen érintése képes meggyógyítani az ízületi gyulladást, a rákot, sőt még a HIV-et is.*
> 
> “Alani egyáltalán nem csodagyerek, csak egy átlagos kislány szuperképességek nélkül” – kezdi a lelkipásztor édesapa, Adauto Santos, amikor lánya csodatételeiről kérdezik, majd hozzáteszi: a csodákat egytől egyig Jézus hajtja végre, kislánya csupán az eszköz mindehhez.


Igaz.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Április 13)

Többször eszembe jutott már,mit érezhetnek ?hogyan tudnak gyógyítani?egyáltalán mi játszódik le bennük?
Azt érzik,hogy gyógyítani kell vagy olyankor kikapcsolja a gyógyító energia őket?


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Április 13)

Éleskés írta:


> Végül észrevették ők is a hibájukat. Visszahívtak. Ott vagyok, teszem a dolgomat.


Szívből örülök, mert úgy vélem, ott (is) a helyed! Szükség van a szeretetteljes támogatásra/figyelemre, amit képviselsz érzésem szerint! Célszerű volna egy igazi összefogás mindazok körében, akik tehetnek értük! 
Egyelőre országos, vagy akár nevezzük nevén a gyereket: városi szinten is a megosztottság jellemző, kevésbé az összefogás! A saját anyagi haszonról kevesen hajlandóak önzetlenül lemondani!
Ebben is nagyságod és rátermettséged látom, nem véletlenül hívtak Téged vissza! 

Áldás legyen Veled!


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Április 13)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Többször eszembe jutott már,mit érezhetnek ?hogyan tudnak gyógyítani?egyáltalán mi játszódik le bennük?
> Azt érzik,hogy gyógyítani kell vagy olyankor kikapcsolja a gyógyító energia őket?


A kérdésedre csak a magam által megéltet tudom válaszolni, ami nem feltétlenül ugyanúgy zajlik az említett kislánnyal is:

1.)Egyik este hazafelé, kb. 20 m-re szemben velem közeledett egy babakocsis hölgy. A pici felsírt, Édesanyja kiemelte a babakocsiból. Ahogy közeledtem, éreztem, hogy meg kell mondanom neki, a baba hasával van gond. Elindult bennem 1 párbeszéd: hogyan tegyem meg, hisz nem is ismerem.. aztán, mint akit megnyugtat a válasz: egyszerűen, át kell adnom az üzenetet, aztán édesanyja azt kezd az infóval, amit akar. Megtettem. Persze, érkezett a hárítás: "mielőtt elindultunk tisztába tettem", de ez már az ő felelőssége... komolyan vesz, vagy nem...

2.)Munkatársnő, aki elég keményen tartja kézben családi ügyeit, stresszesen telefonált, mikor összetalálkoztunk. Nem figyelek ilyenkor a mobil beszélgetés témájára, már csak azért sem, mert érkezett 1 olyan érzet, át kell ölelni, és megnyugszik. Emberileg ott van "de, mit szólna mindehhez?" a késztetés viszont továbbra is sarkal. Megtettem. Meg is lepődött, megnyugodott. Majd csak annyit fűzött hozzá,"ez most jól esett"!


----------



## Tavaszi Kikelet (2014 Április 13)

Örülök ennek a témának Még talán nem jött el az ideje annak, hogy én is foglalkozzam gyógyítással, mások, szeretteim, az élőlények gyógyításával, de érdekel ez, s majd szeretném megtanulni. Szeretném önmagam mélységeit s egyben határait is megismerni, úgymond ha belevetem majd magam és csinálom szívből "mire vagyok képes" ilyen téren. Gondolkodom azon, elmennék ilyen energetizálással foglalkozó mesterhez majd tanulni is, tudom, hogy tanítvány választ mindig tanítót magának..., csak jó lenne olyanokhoz eljutni és általuk tanulni, akik tényleg mind tudásban, mind gyakorlatban "profik". Remélem egyszer majd az élet utamba sodorja a leendő mesterem.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Április 13)

Köszönöm phoenyx,érdekes amit leírtál.
Áldásnak vagy átoknak érzik/érzed ezt a feladatot,adományt amit kaptál vagy kaptak a többiek?
Nekem a gyomrom szokott fájni,mikor valami nagyon rossz következik,nem tudom ez mennyire tartozik bele a képbe.


----------



## Tavaszi Kikelet (2014 Április 13)

Bracot is érdemes megemlíteni Ő is azon kevesek közé tartozik, aki pusztán a nézésével gyógyít. Sokan mennek ki, visznek szeretteikről fényképet is, s ők is gyógyulnak Braco által


----------



## Éleskés (2014 Április 13)

@phoenix :
1./ A barátom kutyája, amikor átmentem hozzájuk, vadul öklendezett, cikákolt, ha nem lenne kutya mondhatnám, hogy kékült. Egy családi ebéd volt náluk, ahol az egyik nagynéni természetgyógyász. Ő nem tudott rajta segíteni.
Azt mondták, hogy a kutya még reggel valamit félrenyelt. Belenyúltak a torkába, de semmit nem találtak. Masszírozták, etették, itatták - semmi.
A Jin Shin Jyutsu-nak van egy fogása a félrenyelésre, szinte azonnal hat. A pont a lábakon van, hát megfogtam a kutyát igyekezve, hogy ugyanúgy találjam meg a pontot. Tartottam egy kicsit, a kutya rám dőlt a 60 kilójával. Amikor elengedtem elrohant a kert sarkába, hányt egy nagyot, majd visszajött és ismét rámdőlt, majd felborultam. Lehajoltam hozzá, hogy ismét megfogjam, de nem hagyta magát, viszont belenyalt a fülembe - ez egy igazi kutyapuszi.
A barátomék később azt mondták, hogy a kutya befeküdt a helyére és estig lihegett; amit nem csodálok a nagy fuldoklás után. Teljesen rendbe jött és azóta barátok vagyunk.

2./ Megyek a metróban, látom, hogy egy férfi ül a padon és rosszul van. Megkérdeztem, segíthetek-e? Mondta, hogy nem, úgysem tudok. Mondtam, hogy jó, de hadd fogjam meg egy picit a fejét. Na jó, mondta ő - és láttam én a migrént a fejében - 1 perces migrén fogás, amire az elmúlt. 
Mondtam, hogy köszönöm, hogy megbízott bennem - mire ő megkérdezte, hogy mit csináltam. Mondtam, elmulasztottam a migrénjét. Aha, mondta ő és távozott.
Ilyen is van.


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Április 14)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Köszönöm phoenyx,érdekes amit leírtál.
> Áldásnak vagy átoknak érzik/érzed ezt a feladatot,adományt amit kaptál vagy kaptak a többiek?
> Nekem a gyomrom szokott fájni,mikor valami nagyon rossz következik,nem tudom ez mennyire tartozik bele a képbe.


Az utolsó mondatoddal kezdem:
A gyomrod valószínűleg azért fáj, mikor valami rossz következik, mert
- a tudatalattid pontosan jelez, megérzed ami következik
- mivel rossz előérzeted van, félelmet táplálsz, így a gyomrod elszenvedi...
A következő az ötletem (és döntsd el magad, hasznos-e számodra): hozd fel a tudatalattidból a megérzésekről szóló berögzült mintád, dolgozz vele. Pld.: ha valami nagyon rossz következik, és azt megérzed, segítségére lehetsz annak, akivel kapcsolatos, enyhíteni, tompítani a bajt! De a leglényegesebb, hogy fogadd el, hogy képes vagy megérezni előre eseményeket, és mindegy az előjele, hasznossá teheted a magad és mások számára=nem kellemetlenségnek felfogni a megérzéseid (egyelőre megijeszthetnek megérzéseid, lehetőleg elzárkózol tőlük, így kirekesztheted a jó irányúakat)! De, járj magad utána, kérdezz rá másoktól is!

Én áldásnak érzem, és hálát adok ezért is Istennek! Ami ilyen jellegű üzenetként érkezik, jön, és azon (tiszta) mód át kell adni, meg kell tenni (és ez mindig szeretettel kapcsolatos), számtalan eset van, más és más. Lényegtelen mindaz, amit manapság megítélnek: a kor, a nem, a társadalmi helyzete az illetőnek, ez mind semmissé válik! Sőt, valóban, az élővilág teljes palettájára igaz: növényre is, állatra is, meg is érzik, és kérik a segítséget! És szeretet árad mindenfelől, viszonzásul, érezhetően! Hát kell ennél több???


----------



## most (2014 Június 24)

phoenyx írta:


> A kérdésedre csak a magam által megéltet tudom válaszolni, ami nem feltétlenül ugyanúgy zajlik az említett kislánnyal is:
> 
> 1.)Egyik este hazafelé, kb. 20 m-re szemben velem közeledett egy babakocsis hölgy. A pici felsírt, Édesanyja kiemelte a babakocsiból. Ahogy közeledtem, éreztem, hogy meg kell mondanom neki, a baba hasával van gond. Elindult bennem 1 párbeszéd: hogyan tegyem meg, hisz nem is ismerem.. aztán, mint akit megnyugtat a válasz: egyszerűen, át kell adnom az üzenetet, aztán édesanyja azt kezd az infóval, amit akar. Megtettem. Persze, érkezett a hárítás: "mielőtt elindultunk tisztába tettem", de ez már az ő felelőssége... komolyan vesz, vagy nem...
> 
> 2.)Munkatársnő, aki elég keményen tartja kézben családi ügyeit, stresszesen telefonált, mikor összetalálkoztunk. Nem figyelek ilyenkor a mobil beszélgetés témájára, már csak azért sem, mert érkezett 1 olyan érzet, át kell ölelni, és megnyugszik. Emberileg ott van "de, mit szólna mindehhez?" a késztetés viszont továbbra is sarkal. Megtettem. Meg is lepődött, megnyugodott. Majd csak annyit fűzött hozzá,"ez most jól esett"!


nézd de szép.. így tanit a figyelem.... mily gyorsan rájottél h nem információt kell adnod hanem cselekedned...


----------

